# Beztēma >  Kondensātors vai kapacitātors ? kā pareizi teikt

## Epis

jautājums visiem gudrajiem kadēļ angliski "capacitor"sauc par kondensātoru (tā rāda Tildes vārdnīca un latviešu Wikipēdija) ja kondensātora vārda pamats ir kondensāts, tad kondensātros pēc valodas uzbūves ir kondensēšanās ierīce, savukārt vārds kapacitātors kura pamats ir kapacitāte (pēc wikipēdijas->  Elektriskā kapacitāte - spēja uzkrāt elektrisko lādiņu)  pilnīgi precīzi apzīmē ierīci kas ir kapacitatīva, līdz ar to es uzskatu kad pareizi capacitor ir saukt par kapacitātoru, moš kāds man paskaidros kā tad radās vardam kondensātors tāda elektriska nozīme ??
es pēc būtības nesaprotu kādēļ to sauc par kondensātoru !

----------


## a_masiks

Kapacitāte =>ietilpība, spēja kaut ko uzkrāt.
Kondensātors /elektriskā nozīmē/ => elektriskā lādiņa /sprieguma/ uzkrājējs, savācējs.

Tb - ja runājam par automašīnas akumulātoru - tam ir kapacitāte = ietilpība ampērstundās. Bet akumulātoru tāpēc nesauc par kapacitātoru.
Kondensātoram arī ir kapacitāte. Tas ir kondensātora raksturojošs lielums, nevis nosaukuma pazīme. Resp - arī kondensātoram ir kapacitāte, bet tāpēc viņu pašu nesauc par kapacitātoru.

Pēc analoģijas  - kondensātoru saukt par kapacitātoru ir tas pac, kas rezistoru par jaudotāju vai ampērotāju.

----------


## Velko

Jāsaka, ka esi vienīgais no kā dzirdēts vārds "kapacitators". Tā nu reiz valodnieki "sen senos laikos" izdomājuši.

Ja par vārda pamatu ņemam kondensēšanu, kondensātu, tad arī nemaz tik šķībi nesanāk.



> condensing: the act of increasing the density of something


 Tieši tas, ko kondensators arī dara - palielina uzkrātā lādiņa blīvumu.

P.S. Zināji, ka Zemes (planētas) elektriskā kapacitāte ir tikai 710 µF?

----------


## Epis

kautkā baigi sarežģiti, kāpēc tad paši angļi kondensātoru sauc par capacitor ja capacity ir kapacitāte, nevis kondensācija ? 
sanāk kad paši angļi būvē vārdu nepareizi !! tehniski tā sanāk bet cilvēks jau nav dators vieglāk ir nosaukt ierīci kurai ir kāda īpašība, tās īpašības vārdā, nevis saukt viņu par kādu citu ierīci kurai piemīt tādas īpašibas vai rakstur lielumi kā kapacitāte, saprotamāk ir uzreiz pateikt ka tas ir kapacitātors un tad nerodās nekādu domstarpību kad runa iet par elektroniku nevis kautkādu kondensātoru kuru var pārprast jo kondensātros neapzīmē processus kas saistīts ar elektroniku tākā sanāk kad Latvieši visū pārāk sarežģī un nav brīnums kad to vārdu kondensātors ir grūti atcerēties vai iegaumēt jo tas nav saistīts ar elektroniku
līdz ar to es tomēr domāju kad vārds kapacitātors ir daudz labāks par vārdu kondensātors  ::

----------


## Epis

Tad ko sanāk kad es esu izgudrojis jaunu elektronisko terminu "kapacitātors" 

brīnums slēpjās tajā kad tad kad es pasaku kapacitātors visi zin par ko es runāju vismaz tie kas zin kas ir kapacitāte(saistībā ar elektroniku) līdz ar to automātiski domā kad es runāju par kondensātoru, līdz ar to cilvēka smadzenēm ir vieglāk saistīt priekšmetu ar processu un ja to elektronisko processu sauc par kapacitāti tad smadzenes man automātiski saka kad ierīce kas to lietu dara ir kapacitātors  ::  
kondensātros man asociējās ar kondensēšanās processu nevis ar elektroniku tādēļ es visu laiku to vārdu aizmirsu un pat jāskatās vārdnīcā !

----------


## a_masiks

Nu bet protams! Arī kuģi, jahtu un laivu pareizāk ir saukt par peldotājiem! Visiem uz reiz viss skaidrs - tie ir tie kas peld, nevis lido vai šļūc!
Bērnudārzs! Ibio. Tjema -žžot! Aftar - piši ješčo!

----------


## karloslv

Pa, pa, par Zemi gan totāli garām. Tā kapacitāte ir ar kārtu vairāki faradi. 

Epi: Tu tiešām domā, ka visi ir lohi, un ka Tev pēkšņi ir radusies ģeniāla ideja? Tas nekas, ka šo vārdu lieto jau 50 gadus bez problēmām?

----------


## Epis

kādēļ tad Induktoru sauc par induktoru ?? tad jau tas būt jāsauc arī par kondensātoru kura mērvienība ir induktivitāte ?? 
kā tad īsti ir ?
sanāk tā kad Induktivitāte -> induktors 
kapacitāte -> kapacitātors

es domāju kad tā ir pareizāk
google uz atslēgvārda kapacitātors ir pa pillo visādu linku kur cilvēki to lieto kondensātora vietā.

----------


## karloslv

Vārda "induktors" arī nav latviešu valodā. Daļa "nopelnu" te ir arī Tevalo, kurš jau gadiem kā nevar savākt savu katalogu, un tur ne tādi vien brīnumi ir atrodami. Šis tas ir uzlabojies, bet tomēr katrā sadaļā var atrast pērles.

Vārdam "kondensators" latviešu valodā ir divas nozīmes, arī ledusskapja saldēšanas aģenta cilpā ir kondensators, kurā gāze kondensējas. Tas attiecas arī uz Vikinga komentāru par to, ka angliski ir arī "condenser". Tieši šajā nozīmē arī to lieto angliski. 

Bērnudārzs jau nu totāls. Reizēm šķiet, ka Epis nav reāls, bet tā ir autoru kompānija, kas vēlas nedaudz provocēt realitāti un papriecāties aiz anonimitātes aizsega.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, Tu tiešām esi stulbs vai izliecies? "Kondensators" (ar īso "a", bet to jau mūsdienās vispār vairs nevienam nepārmetīsi) ir oficiāls termins, un viss. Nav nekāda "pareizāk". Tu vari spītēties un rakstīt, kā gribi, bet nevajag sludināt, kas ir pareizi, un kas nav.

----------


## Vikings

Induktoru latviski sauc par spoli vai droseli, induktors cik zinu ir kaut kāds īpaša spole (vai tik nebija induktīvās krāsns karsēšanai?).




> brīnums slēpjās tajā kad tad kad es pasaku kapacitātors visi zin par ko es runāju


 Drīzāk tas tāpēc, ka vairums zin, ka angliski kondensators ir "capacitor".

Epi, tas jau nav slikti, ka centies uzturēt latviešu valodu dzīvu, bet bišķi par vēlu - var sanākt tā pat kā ar datorterminiem, kad latviskotajās Windows versijās knapi kaut ko var saprast. Vispār jau vārds "kapacitāte" nemaz nav latviešu vārds, drīzāk jau "ietilpība" vai "tilpums". Varam jau nonākt līdz tādam vārdam kā "ietilpotājs" vai "tilpumnieks", bet kam no tā bus labāk? Tāpat vairums Latvijas elektroniķu sapratīs "kondensators" un to arī lietos. Taču arī koledžās un augstskolās to māca, galvenais lai saprastu kas ar to vārdu tiek domāts...

----------


## Vikings

> Reizēm šķiet, ka Epis nav reāls, bet tā ir autoru kompānija, kas vēlas nedaudz provocēt realitāti un papriecāties aiz anonimitātes aizsega.


 Varu apgalvot, ka nav gan, esmu vairākas reizes redzējis un runājis dzīvē, vienmēr ir bijis viens un tas pats. Tas tā, jautrībai.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Lumenlabā šodien bija tieši pretējs gadījums... cilvēks jautā par "condenser", cilvēki uzreiz atbild par `lupām` (savācējlēcām).. bet šis beigās labojās, ka redz domāja "capacitor" (priekš MH lampas balasta)... 
Angļu valodā  el. zīme "-||-"  -  capacitor, latv/krievu - kondensators. Basta!

----------


## a_masiks

Iesit vārdu "kapacitātors" googlē - un izlec 4-5 raksti, viens no kuriem ir mūsu dārgā autora roku darbs. Nekoteikt... varen plaši izplatītis apzīmējums... padomā par to strāvotāju vai jaudotāju. Tur ir perspektīva. Nesaprotamā un nelatviskā vārda "akumulātors' vietā varētu lietot strāvsūklis. Atdodu šīs idejas par velti, lai palielinātu mūsu drauga ģenialitātes /nejaukt lūdzu ar ģenitalitātēm/  izmērus arī valodniecības lauciņā!

----------


## Velko

Jāpriecājas, ka tāds vārds jau ir un tīri labi skan. Ja tiktu tulkots kā mūsdienās datortermini, tad sanāktu labākajā gadījumā lādiņuzkrājnis. Vai, pasarg' dies', cookies stilā - uzkrājējsīkbundulis.

Man gan šķiet ka šis vārds mūsu valodā ir ienācis no krievu valodas - конденсатор.

----------


## karloslv

Termini "neienāk", tos apstiprina. Reizēm pārsteidz, cik cilvēki ir slinki padomāt tālāk par degungalu. Ir vismaz 6 valodas, kurās šī jēdziena sakne ir "kondens-":

pl	kondensator
en	capacitor, condenser
Definition: a passive electronic-circuit component consisting of,in basic form, two metal electrodes or plates separated by a dielectric
lt	kondensãtorius
Definition: 1. Įtaisas elektros krūviui kaupti. 2. Šiluminės technikos aparatas, kuriame medžiaga iš dujų arba garų būsenos virsta skysta arba kieta (dažniausiai kristaline).
de	Kondensator
fr	condensateur
ru	конденсатор
et	kondensaator
Definition: elektriahela element, mille tähtsaim tunnussuurus on mahtuvus. Kondensaatori põhiosad on elektroodid, millel võib salvestuda elektrilaeng, ja nendevaheline dielektrik.
fi	kondensaattori

Varbūt Epi apgaismo arī igauņus, poļus, lietuviešus, vāciešus, frančus, krievus, ka viņi nepareizi visu ir sapratuši un ka viņiem točna būs labāk, ja nomainīs visos dokumentos šo terminu?

(avots: http://www.eurotermbank.com/Search.aspx ... =&subject=)

----------


## Didzis

Manā jaunībā bija problēma, ka tehniskajā valodā pārsvarā runāja krieviski , bet tagad jaunatnei problēmas ar anglicismiem. Nu kur vispār galvā var ienākt stulbums, latviešu tehniskās  valodas teminu kondensātors aizstāt ar angļu vārdu. Angļu valoda diemžēl nav tā bagātākā valoda.

----------


## Raimonds1

Man pietrūksts intelektuālās kapacitātes saprast, par ko jŪs te tā uztraucaties  :: 

Kondenstators ir kondensators un basta.

----------


## dmd

epi, esi nu mierīgs. nemaz tik sen nebija tas laiks, kad angļu valodā izmantoja vārdu condenser.

----------


## Helmars

Piedāvāju angliskot vārdus "vadītājs" un "pusvadītājs" - labāk skanēs "konduktors" un "puskonduktors"  ::  .

----------


## dmd

un spoles saukt par koiliem, un drošinatājus par fūžiem, un shēmas pa sēkutiem.  ::

----------


## Epis

ar vadītāju un pusvadītāju ir viss kārtībā jo to vārdu sakne vadīt arī apzīmē vārdu būtību.

atceros ka pamatskolā un pēc tam arī koledzā fizikā kad bīj tēma elektrība tie termini toreiz likās tik smagi kad tik ātri cik es viņus uz kontroldarbu iemācījos tik pat ātri arī izmirsu  ::  un tad pirs jau vairāk kā 2 gadiem kad izdomāju beidzot uzināt kas tad ir ar to elektrību googlējot izņemot angļu lapas nekur citur nekādu pamācību nebīju un tur bīj tie 5 pamati voltage,curent,capacitance, inductance, resistance, un no tādiem pašiem vārdu pamatiem arī ir būvēti ierīču vārdi līdz ar to viss ir ļoti vienkārši, bet latiešu valodā viss ir pārāk sarežģiti tādēļ nav brīnums ka es pamatskolā un viduskolā neko arī neiemācijos, 
no savas pieredzes saku kad daudz vieglāk ir lietot vārdus kuri ir līdzīgi (nenoslogojot smadzenes ar to terminaloģiju) 
tādēļ arī no kapacitātes man sanāca kapacitātors  ::   un tā sanāk skatoties pēc vieglās angļu terminaloģijas parauga, 

un ļoti žēl kad nevienā latvijas vārdnīcā nav tāda vārda kapacitors, kapacitātors, un induktora arī ar elektrisku nozīmi nav, kā vikings teica, tā ir spole tikai spolei pretējais angļu vārds ir coil, nevis inductor un tie apzīmē vienu un to pašu, bet noteikti kad nojautīsiet kad populārāks vards ir inductor nekā coil tākā valodai attīstoties viss pamazām noviekāršojās un kādēļ tad latviešu valoda nevarētu sekot lielo valodu piemēriem, jo ja valoda būs vienkāršāka tad cilvēki ātāk varēs apgūt tos terminus un arī ātrāk sapratīs par ko ir runa, jo priekš kam mācītes 2 vaŗdus kapacitāte un kondensātors ja var iztkt tikai ar vienu vārda pamatu -> kapacitāte, kapacitātors līdz ar to šitas ir 2x vieglāks variants priekš smadzenēm un 2x ātrāk iegaumējams nekā ieriekšējais kur ir jāmācās 2 pilnīgi dažādi vārdi.

Ieguvums arī ir no domāšanas puses jo smadzenēm tā saucamā īslaicīgā atmiņa (RAMs) ir ļoti maza un cilvēks var paturēt prātā no 4-6vārdiem labi trenēts kautvai 10 un to var panākt ja vārdiem dod līdzīgus apzīmējumus(idejai vaidzētu būt skaidrai), un šitas ļoti svarīgi ir priekš programmeriem un programmu stastādīsānas kad neiesaka taisīt programmas kur vienā funkcijā būtu vairāk mainīgo par 'to skaitu cik smadzenes var paturēt savā RAmā, un izejot no šitā tad ja es domāju par elektroniku kapacitāti, induktivitāti tad es to arī varu saistīt uzreiz ar kapacitātoru,induktoru un šie vārdi pārāk nenoslogo smadzenes jo ir līdzīgi līdz ar to 4 vārdi aizņem 2 vietas un paliek vieta vēl 4 vārdiem, bet pēc vecā varianta 4 ir 4 un domāšanas ātrums palēninās jo nav vairs vietas ramā. 
tākā no valodas kādā runājam ir daļēji atkarīgs domāšanas ātums jo sarežģitāka valoda(termini) jo lēnāk domāsiet!

----------


## dmd

ir tikai tas mazais sīkums, ka cilvēks nedomā vārdos, bet gan simbolos.

----------


## Delfins

> tākā no valodas kādā runājam ir daļēji atkarīgs domāšanas ātums jo sarežģitāka valoda(termini) jo lēnāk domāsiet!


 par šito var strīdēties... katrai profesijai ir sava vārdnīca un laika gaitā specam nav nekādu problēmu izrunāt kaut 20 burtu vārdu/salikteņu

Epi, a nafig mums jauni anglicismi vārdiem, kuriem jau sen ir tulkojums? Es saprotu tur gadžets un t.t.... kas tikai nesen parādījās, tauta vnk sāka lietot tā kā ir.
Bet, ja kondensatoram ir vairāku desmitgadu tulkojums, kaut kāds kapacitors nav pieļaujams. Tas pat priekš žargona  ir bik pa smagu...

Un kas tad šitais par sū*** ?



> programmeriem


 Ir koderi (žargons) un programmētāji (oficiāls) ... tavus jaunus vārdus neviens nesapratis un google neviens nemeklēs!

----------


## a_masiks

> Ieguvums arī ir no domāšanas puses jo smadzenēm tā saucamā īslaicīgā atmiņa (RAMs) ir ļoti maza un cilvēks var paturēt prātā no 4-6vārdiem labi trenēts kautvai 10 un to var panākt ja vārdiem dod līdzīgus apzīmējumus(idejai vaidzētu būt skaidrai), un šitas ļoti svarīgi ir priekš programmeriem un programmu stastādīsānas kad neiesaka taisīt programmas kur vienā funkcijā būtu vairāk mainīgo par 'to skaitu cik smadzenes var paturēt savā RAmā,


 Hmmm.. a var būt nevajag sava starter komplekta dzelžu ierobežotās iespējas vispārināt kā standartu?  Ja sūrojies par savu dzelžu nespējām, tad tā arī saki - "mani dzelži vairāk nevelk! Ko man darīt?" .....

----------


## Delfins

Upgreidoties.. ko tautā sauc par evolūciju un mācīšanos.

----------


## Epis

Kādēļ tad paši angļi pārgāja no condenser uz capacitor ??  
vai gadījumā ne tādēļ kad tā ir vieglāk un arī pamazām aizstāj coil ar inductor, atkal jo tā ir vieglāk.

tu delfīn pareizi pr tiem simboliem pateici un te jau ir tā lieta kad capacitance un caparitor ir pēc būtības jau simbolizē vienu un to pašu tādēļ var ātrāk atcerēties šos divus vārdus nekā capacitance un condenser ! kam nav nekā kopēja.

----------


## Vikings

Es nesaskatu pilnīgi nekādu problēmu atcerēties gan latviešu, gan angļu valodas vārdu. Neskaitīsim taču cik smadzenēs ir baitu. Man tas vienkārši ir automātiski, es nedomāju pie tā vārda, es iedomājos lietas būtību un saku to ar vārdiem kas atbilst tās lietas būtībai. Un par brīnumu visi līdz šim to ir sapratuši.
Epi, varbūt nemaz nebūtu tik slikti, ja visa pasaule runātu vienā valodā, bet nu nākas lietot to kas ir. Šajā gadījumā Kondensators ir pārbaudīta vērtība un par šī termina rašanos (tāpat kā par lielāko daļu citu tehnikso terminu rašanos) vari lamāt lielās kaimiņvalsts valodu.

----------


## Delfins

> un arī pamazām aizstāj coil ar inductor, atkal jo tā ir vieglāk.


 nevis vieglāk, bet tam ir cita jēga... jo coil ir tikai spole, kas nenozīmē, ka viņa uzreiz tiek domāta kā `induktors`.




> Kādēļ tad paši angļi pārgāja no condenser uz capacitor ??


 Tāpēc, ka condenser ir antīks vārds. Vnk laika gaitā pamainījās nedaudz jēga. Uz sāka lietot konkrētu terminu konkrētai lietai.

Neviens nesaka, ka mēs arī nevaram pāriet uz kapacitatoru, galvenais lai tāds vārds vispār oficiāli parādītos kaut kur papīros.

----------


## Epis

būtu intresanti uztaisīt eksperientu ar kādu bērnu kurš no elektronikas neko nesaprot un tad mēģināt iemācīt viņam to kā sauc kapacitatīvu ierīci un pateikt ka ir 2 varianti kapacitātors un kondensātors un tad vēlreiz pajautāt un varu derēt kad 95% gadījumā sīcis atbildēs kapacitātors jo to viņam vienkārši būs vieglāk atcerēties kapacitatoru nekā kondensātoru, 

ja kas man ir viens brālēns kurš iet 5 klasē moš būs ar viņu šitas valodas spēles eksperiments kautkad jāuztaisa  ::  

bērniem bīja ļoti laba valodas intuīcja un daudzus vārdus arī izdomā tieši sīkie piemēram mani par par Epi sāka saukt māsīca jo viņai vienkārši bīj grūti izrunāt manu īsto vārdu Edmunds kad ir samērā sarežģiti izrunājams priekš maza bērna, bet epis ir pavisam cita lieta, vienīgi šitas vārds nav nevienā kalendārā lai gan tas ir ideāls Latviešu vārds  un tādi Epji ir vairāki daraugos.lv laigan nevienam tas nav pamatvārds (zēl ka tā )

----------


## a_masiks

Nu bitīt matos! Vai tad grūti saprast? Nu IR tā pieņemts kondiķi saukt par kondiķi un VISS!!!
Kāda starpība  - KĀPĒC? Tā šeit pieņemts un visi tā dara. Epis kā tāds pēriķis no aņuka - ņirga rauj...

Клетка. В ней 5 обезьян. К потолку подвязана связка бананов. 
Под ними лестница. Проголодавшись, одна из обезьян подошла к лестнице с явными намерениями достать банан. Как только она дотронулась до лестницы, вы открываете кран и со шланга поливаете ВСЕХ обезьян очень холодной водой. Проходит немного 
времени, и другая обезьяна пытается полакомится бананом. Те же действия с вашей стороны. 

ОТКЛЮЧИТЕ ВОДУ. 

Третья обезьяна, одурев от голода пытается достать банан, но остальные хватают ее, не желая холодного душа. 

А теперь, уберите одну обезьяну из клетки и замените ее новой обезьяной. Она сразу же, заметив бананы, пытается их достать. К своему ужасу, она увидела злые морды остальных обезьян атакующих ее. После третьей попытки она поняла, что достать 
банан ей не удастся. Теперь уберите из клетки еще одну из первоначальных пяти обезьян и запустите туда новенькую. Как 
только она попыталась достать банан, все обезьяны дружно атаковали ее, причем и та, которую заменили первой (да еще с энтузиазмом). 
И так, постепенно заменяя всех обезьян, вы придете к ситуации, 
когда в клетке окажутся 5 обезьян, которых водой вообще не поливали, но которые не позволят никому достать банан. 
Почему? 

ПОТОМУ, ЧТО ТАК ТУТ ЗАВЕДЕНО.

----------


## ezis666

Tāpēc ka angļiem tā valodiņa tāda nožēlojama, viņiem ar vienu un to pašu vārdu daudz ko sauc.
Kondensators ir priekšmets, un kapacitāte ir šī priekšmeta raksturlielums.

----------


## dmd

un ja nu mēs mācam tam bērnam lietas tādas kā ir?  nevis kapaci... whatever. ierīci, bet gan ierīci, kas uzkrāj, kondensē enerģiju? 
es domāju, ka tas sīkais parādīs pirmkārt un otrkārt, ar roku vidējiem pirkstiem par tavu kapacitatīvo ierīci (aizvediet mani pie logopēda, es neprotu šo vārdu izrunāt)

un statistiku neizdomā, bet gan radi: savād ticamu paraugkopu ~ 1000 sīkos un veic eksperimentu. 

ā un vēl kontrolkopu - 1000 sīkos, kam vienkarši iedod internetu, un grāmatas, lai rok.

----------


## Didzis

Epis, ja Tu skolā esi bastojis fizikas stundas, tas vēl nenozīmē, ka Tev ir tiesības taisīt "revolūciju" elektronikas apzīmējumos. Izveido savu zinātni un visi tai piemērosies un lietos Tavus terminus. Nomēri torsionu lauku enerģiju un visa Pasaule pēc Tevis to mērīs epjos. Vārdu sakot, ieiesi vēsturē ar savu vārdu Epis, bet lietās, kurās Tu esi iesācējs gan labāk nemaisies. Tu pievienojies elektroniķu kolektīvam, tad nu esi tik laipns un lieto mūsu pieņemto valodu.

----------


## GuntisK

Oi-smiekli nāk šito visu lasot.   ::  Moš sāksim izdomāt jaunus apzīmējumus principiālajās shēmās? Kādēļ mainīt nosaukumus kurus lieto jau veselu gadsimtu?

----------


## Girts

Ko jus neticīgie  te Pravieti Epi neklausat !  ::   ::  Ja  Epis teks ka forumos, vārda kondensators vieta jalieto uzkrājējtrumuļubundulis tad tā tam bus būt .  ::   ::   Kādu laiku atpakal Epis pirmo reizi izdzirdēja vārdu svarstību kontūrs.es vinu jau zinu no 4.-5.klases pamatskolā.

P.S.Kādel tev Epi fizionomija tik nomākta ,skumja?

----------


## Epis

domāju kad nēsu vienīgais latvijā kurš mācījies ir angliski caur google un mēģinajis tos vārdus latviskot, vienīgi es laikam esu vienīgais kas par to runā tākā to proecessus apstādīnāt nevar var vienīgi viņam pielāgoties latviskojot tos angļu vārdus, jo pretējā gadījumā tiks lietoti angļu oriģināli(kuru jau ir ļoti daudz), kas faktiski nozīmē to kad latviešu valoda pazūd, bet otrā gadījumā paliek anļu vārda pamats bet ar latviešu vārda uzbūvi un rakstību un arī izrunu, galvenais lai tie vārdi pēc skanējuma būtu līdzīgi orģinālam , citādāk būs grūti viņus iemācītes. cilvēki ir slinki un negrib neko mācītes kā es, man vieglāk pateikt kapacitātors nekā (es jau aizmirsu kā) un induktos nekā spole jo tie vārdi ir tuvi angļu analogiem (+savai nozīmei!).

Es jau esu aizmirsis ko nozīmēja tas svārstību kontūrs  ::

----------


## Delfins

> Es jau esu aizmirsis ko nozīmēja tas svārstību kontūrs


 ar kuvaldu pa galvu.. kakogo hera pēc vēl grābstās gar atmegām un BGA korpusiem.

----------


## Epis

laikam diskusīja ir jābeidz par šo jautājumu.  
visi kas gribēja ir izteikuši savu viedokli un vispārējā nostāja ir skaidra, 
rezultāts kapacitātors ir kondensātros un induktors spole. 

es protams palieku pie sava kapacitātora un inkudtora  ::

----------


## Didzis

Epis, sākt mācīties radiotehniku vajag ar grāmatu Jaunais radioamatieris latviešu valodā, tad problēmas ar terminu apgūšanu nebūs. Neviens jau nstrīdās, ka latviešu valodā ienāk tehniski termini no angļu valodas, bet tie parasti ir kautkas jauns un vēl nebijis, kuriem vienkārši nav latviska tulkojuma. Cita lieta, ka mēs paši esam vainīgi(Epis ir tipsks piemērs), ka ar lielu degsmi gribam ieviest angļu vārdus mūsu valodā. Kurš tad cits, ja paši radiospeci neveidos attiecīgus terminus latviski. Krievu laikos jau arī bija gudrīši, kuri par visām varēm ieviesa krievu vārdus. Toreiz to darīja tautu vienotības vārdā ar komunista biedrakarti kabatā. Tagad bez biedrakartes kabatā, bet mērķi jau tik pat "cēli". Krievu laikos bija orientācija uz austrumiem, tagad uz rietumism. Negribas jau skaļi teikt, bet Tu Epi būtībā esi latviešu valodas nodevējs!

----------


## a_masiks

* Didzis* bet ko lai dara, ja senlatvieši nebija fiziķi, zinātnieki, radioelektroniķi, bet gan parasti arāji un zvejnieki, kas bija palikuši par vācu kungu pakalpiņiem? Nu nav mums savas techniskās valodas. Toties ir atmestais un nelietotais mīkstais Ŗ. Vardā JŪŖJA piemēram... 
un vispār kāpēc* šic* murgs ar Epja putrošanos detaļu nosaukumos ir pie elektronikas pamatiem, nevis "beztēmā", kur tam ir īstā vieta!!??

----------


## Velko

Njā - kādreiz atremontējām, tagad renovējam...

Pēc reklāmas pauzes lasiet: rezistors vs. pretestība, triaks vs. simistors, stabilitrons vs. zēnerdiode, un kas, pie velna, ir potenciometrs  ::

----------


## dmd

epi, ja tu mēģini ko latviskot varbūt vajag paprasīt vārdnīcai?
http://completedb.ttc.lv

kā izrādās latvieši šo vārdu bez problēmām lieto jau kopš tālā 1922 gada. pagaidām laikam tu esi pirmais, kam ir šāda tipa problēmas.

----------


## Raimonds1

vienīgā jēga angliskojumam ir tā, ka tad var tiešā tekstā lasīt , saprast un uzreiz izmantot praksē kaut vai programmmas fīčas, jo tulkošana, vārdu saīsināšana un  veidošana, domas pāriešana no angļu uz latviešu valodu aizņem laiku un mazina tempu saprast un domāt, ja nu tā doma stipri skrien pa priekšu valodai un verbalizācijai (procesu nosaukšanai vārdos) Palasot konkrēti Epja tekstus ir redzams, ka doma lido un klaviatūra reizēm līdzi netiek un tas ir labi. Tieši tāpēc arī Epis šo problēmu ir pamanījis.

tas varētu būt pareizi tad, ja cilvēks nedēļā izlasa pārsimt lapas par programmām, domā jaunas un nemitīgi izmēgina svešā valodā dotos ieteikumus, programmu pārbaudes utt.

ja nu par induktivitātes spolēm, kondensatoriem, pastiprinatajiem un to terminu skaitu, kas raksturo tajos notiekošos procesus - tad viņu ir tik maz , ka nav nekādu grūtību ne saprast, ne tulkot

----------


## Epis

Raimonds 1 vienīgais saprot labums kāds ir ja nav jāpārslēdzās no latviešu uz angļu terminaloģiju un vārdi būtu pēc būtības būtu līdzīgi tad tas process būtu daudz vienkāršāks, runa jau arī iet par tiem jauniešiem kas tikai sāk mācītes elektroniku un pamatus tad ja viņš lietotu vārdus induktors un kapacitātors kas ir tuvu angļu analogiem viņam nebūtu papildus jāmācās angļu valodas terminaloģiju jo kā zināms visa informācija par elektroniskām detaļām to specifikācija un pārējais ir tikai angļu valodā un bez tās vienkārši nevar, līdz ar to tam nabaga cilvēkam ir jāmācās veseli 2 vārdi un svešavlodas mācīšanās nav nekāda vieglā lieta tākā cilvēka smadzenes jau tā cepās tad tā ir nopietna slodze smadzenēm un bremzē visu kopumā. līdz ar to neļauj brīvi domāt, man šādu problēmu nav jo mācījos tajā valodā kurā ir piejama visa informācija un litratūra, tākā es jau domāju angļu valodā un nav jānoslogo papildus prāts ar terminaloģiju vienīgi kad es te kautko rakstu šajā forumā man smadzenes sāk bremzēt tādēļ arī radās kapacitātors lai to bremzi samazinātu  ::

----------


## Delfins

> kapacitātors


 da bulšits... tad jau auto bāku jāparsauc par "volumators"/"tilpumators", rezistors par "pretestīdors"/"pretestīds"...
Epi, tu domā, ko tu raksti... 

kapacitāte ir raksturlielums, kondensātors ir aparātas, kuram ir šis raksturlielums.Basta! Ierīci mēs saucam tās īstajā vārdā, nevis burtiski paņemam ārzemju vārdu, pat neaizstājam burtus un izrunājam latviski, tāpēc, ka tas viņam ir galvenais raksturlielums. Nu par visiem 10000000% nepareizi.

Turklāt kapacitātors ir grūti izrunājams.

----------


## Vikings

Bet Epi - šo lasot liekas, ka lielāko daļu savu iekārtu projektēšanas laikā tu to vien dari kā skaiti pateiktos/nodomātos vārdus. Vai tu katru vakaru pārskaiti vārdus kurus zini? Vai runājot tu ar prātu domā par sakāmajiem vārdiem vai nodomā ko gribi pateikt un pasaki to automātiski? Nu nav cilvēkam grūti atcerēties tos dažus vārdus. Raimonds pareizi teica - nav to vārdu tik daudz lai taisītu revolūciju. Manuprāt, nav ko skaldīt matus. Tāpat šī ir tik nenozīmīga neprecizitāte (pat ja tā tāda ir), ka lietderīgāk ir darīt ko citu.

----------


## Velko

Un kas notiek, ka kāds datašīts pagadās kādā citā valodā? Tad tu pie sevis nodomā: コンデンサ ?

Man domājot par šo detaļu prātā pazib šāda bildīte: [attachment=0 :: c4hp5rw]kondensators.png[/attachment :: c4hp5rw]
Un nekāds "mappings" uz tekstu - tas nāk vēlāk.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, nevajag visus uzskatīt par stulbiem. Iemācīsies cilvēki 2 vārdus, tici man.

----------


## Didzis

Epis, vai Tev nekad neienāk prātā, ka Tu esi latvietis un runā latviski. Pēc Tavas teorijas jau snāk tā, ka vislabāk būtu, ja Tevi uzreiz bērnībā būtu sākuši macīt angļu valodā. Varētu gan domāt, gan rakstīt angļu mēlē un priecāties par saviem kapacitātoriem, vai kā viņus tur sauc. Ja Tev nepatīk latviešu valoda, tad tak brauc tik uz īriju. Varēsi sēnes lasīt un domāt angļu valodā. Tas, ka Tu elektronikas pamatus esi mācijies angļu valodā, ir Tavas problēmas. Tik pat labi Tu visu varēji apgūt arī latviešu valodā. Tā pat nav taisnība, ka visa tehniskā informācija ir tikai angļu mēlē. Man dēlam savajadzējās vienu specifisku grāmatu . Atradu to angļu valodā, tikai cena tāda "kodīga"- 60Ls. Kamēr štukoju, pirkt vai nē, to pašu grāmatu ieraudzīju krievu valodā un cena bija desmit reizes mazāka. Krievi bija paspējuši pus gada laikā grāmatu iztulkot  un izdot simt reizes lielākā metienā. Līdz ar to arī cena daudz mazāka.  Tā kā nevajag te stāstīt, ka angļu valoda ir tā vienīgā. Ar to es nekādā gadījumā negribu pacelt krievu valodu. Mums Latvijā vienīgā ir latviešu valoda, to vajag cienīt un kopt!

----------


## Girts

Varbūt pietiks idiotisma šajā foruma,un padomāsiet pirms iesaistaties Epja veidotajās diskusijas.Es saprotu ka Epim ir joki prāta un foruma tēmas speciāli ir tādas,ka varetu padomāt vai Epim ir 99%-95%.Vis ticamākais tas zirgs sēž pie sava PC un skaļi ņirdz par to ka mes te šūmējamies un meģinām Epja kungam pierādīt savu patiesību.Līdzīgi interasantas tēmas ir arī citos forumos un tur ir  tas pats,Epis palaiž pīli un visi nesas viņu ķert.Cienīsim sevi un taupisim savu dārgo laiku,klusejot un ignorējot līdzīgus prātvēderus.

----------


## ezis666

> laikam diskusīja ir jābeidz par šo jautājumu.  
> visi kas gribēja ir izteikuši savu viedokli un vispārējā nostāja ir skaidra, 
> rezultāts kapacitātors ir kondensātros un induktors spole. 
> 
> es protams palieku pie sava kapacitātora un inkudtora


 induktors latviešu valodā ir tā daļa, kas ģeneratoros rada magnētisko lauku, var but arī pastāvīgais magnēts  :: 
Arī mazus ar roku griežamus ģeneratorus mēdz saukt par induktoriem.
Bet ne spoles  ::  


Un vispār Epis ir TROLLIS

----------


## Raimonds1

> Varbūt pietiks idiotisma šajā foruma,un padomāsiet pirms iesaistaties Epja veidotajās diskusijas.Es saprotu ka Epim ir joki prāta un foruma tēmas speciāli ir tādas,ka varetu padomāt vai Epim ir 99%-95%.Vis ticamākais tas zirgs sēž pie sava PC un skaļi ņirdz par to ka mes te šūmējamies un meģinām Epja kungam pierādīt savu patiesību.Līdzīgi interasantas tēmas ir arī citos forumos un tur ir  tas pats,Epis palaiž pīli un visi nesas viņu ķert.Cienīsim sevi un taupisim savu dārgo laiku,klusejot un ignorējot līdzīgus prātvēderus.


 nu ja tas būtu tik vienkārši, ka visas tēmas  kāda autoritāte var nekļūdīgi sašķirot, kuras ir atbilstošas, kuras nē
ir protams diskusijas - performances, kur galvenais ir reakcija uz izteikto domu, bet arī tās parāda problēmas būtību, gan nedaudz cita veidā, piemēram, kāda no šādā veida diskusijām paradīja skumjo patiesibu, ka elektronikā ieinteresēto ir dramatiski maz, viņus necieš, apkaro, nevēlas neko , pat pamatus mācīties, bet tas netraucē būt ar savu konkrētu, kareivīgu viedokli, kas zināmā mērā ataino situāciju kaut vai skolās
 varētu jau uzskatīt , ka galvenais ir tas, kā kaut ko salodēt, saprogrammēt un viss, bet tikpat svarīgi ir tas, ka nu par maz to interesentu ir 

Kas atteicas uz kondensatoriem, kapacitātem, iekšējo pretestību un induktivitāti, tipiem, pašizlādi uc terminiem, tad to ir maz un šī Epja minēta problema atteicas uz programmešanas tekstu simtiem lpp lasošu censoni, kuram nav laika tulkot 

starp citu - LV ir jau otrais programmists, kas publiski atzinis, ka par maz saprot no fizikas un tas priecē
http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?sho ... 5089&st=50

nu te diskusija apstājās nu un ???? labi????

----------


## Vikings

> Varbūt pietiks idiotisma šajā foruma,un padomāsiet pirms iesaistaties Epja veidotajās diskusijas.Es saprotu ka Epim ir joki prāta un foruma tēmas speciāli ir tādas,ka varetu padomāt vai Epim ir 99%-95%.Vis ticamākais tas zirgs sēž pie sava PC un skaļi ņirdz par to ka mes te šūmējamies un meģinām Epja kungam pierādīt savu patiesību.Līdzīgi interasantas tēmas ir arī citos forumos un tur ir  tas pats,Epis palaiž pīli un visi nesas viņu ķert.Cienīsim sevi un taupisim savu dārgo laiku,klusejot un ignorējot līdzīgus prātvēderus.


 Man gan liekas ka Tu kļūdies...

----------


## Epis

Es šeit esu mēģinājis to savu ideju par kapacitātora nosaukumu argumentēt ar visādiem faktiem, + salīdzinājumiem kā ir citās valodās (kā angļu) kā tur vārdus būvē,un kas man liekās kad ir samērā svarīgi, bet lielākā daļa atbilžu ir patiešām kautkādas muļķības kur nav nekādi argumenti, protams paldies tiem kas ir ar faktiem argumentējuši pretējo, bet tiem kuri pa tukšo mūld varu teikt ka žēl ka nevarat neko izdomāt paši izņemot to kā kādu nodirst! tur īpašas prāta spējas nav vajadzīgas. 

paši jau teicāt kad liela daļa elektronisko terminu ir no krievu valodas, un vai tad kādam būtu žēl pielikt klāt vēl pāris vārdus kuri būt aizgūti no angļu valodas. 

grāmatu zinā varu tam piekrist kad krievu grāmatas ir lētas un izvēle ir plaša bet man pa šiem 3-4 gadiem ir izveidojies jau tāds princips kad par informāciju izglītības nolūkos nevaidzētu maksāt ne santīma (izņemot interneta ikmēneša pieslēgumu).

----------


## a_masiks

Ai, pofig ar tiem apzīmējumiem. Epis var lietot ko un kā grib. Tā viņa paša problēma, lai šamo pareizi saprot. Negrib lietot lokāli vispārpieņemtus apzīmējumus - tak lai sauc kaut vai par "tiem mazajiem štrunķikiem". Un visiem par uzjautrināšanos uz pirkstiem rāda, kas tie tādi ir.



> man pa šiem 3-4 gadiem ir izveidojies jau tāds princips kad par informāciju izglītības nolūkos nevaidzētu maksāt ne santīma


 Šis man patīk! Es pilnībā piekrītu! Ja Epis neatsakās no saviem principiem - es vēlētos iegūt 1 vai 2 slavenās ciklona III mikroshēmas izglītības nolūkos. Šodien pēc darba, pa ceļam uz mājām varu pieskriet un savākt! Kur tiekamies?

----------


## dmd

man liekas mums vajag moderatora intervenci. viss, kas sakāms ir pateikts un jēgas īpašas nav. visi tikaui uzkurinās sevi.

----------


## Velko

Tas jau sen ir pamanīts, ka Epi par kautko pārliecināt, ja viņš izdomājis savādāk ir bezcerīgi. Toties vismaz kāda dzīvība forumā. Citādi - apskaties vienreiz, apskaties otrreiz - nekā jauna. Beigās sāc aizmirst apskatīties.

Labāk jau protams gribētos diskutēt par nopietnām tēmām, nu bet tāds pus-offtopiks tomēr ir labāks par klusumu.

----------


## Delfins

LOL  :: 




> SMD induktors


 viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1743&p=14813#p14812

----------


## Epis

> es vēlētos iegūt 1 vai 2 slavenās ciklona III mikroshēmas izglītības nolūkos. Šodien pēc darba, pa ceļam uz mājām varu pieskriet un savākt! Kur tiekamies?


 pašizmaksa tai mikrenei ir ~10Ls (15$+pasta izdevumi un nodokļi), bet ko tu ar tādu BGA256 mikreni darīsi? pagaidi kamēr es to test plati uztaisīšu tad piemetot vēl kādus 20Ls (kopā 30Ls) tev būs strādājoš ciklons III ar iespēju normāli čipu iemēģināt  :: 
jo ciklons III patstāvīgi neies, ja tev nebūs flash atmiņas kas viņu ielādē.

----------


## a_masiks

> pagaidi kamēr es to test plati uztaisīšu


 mhm... vot šitais nekādi nevieš cerības. Man ir nelabas aizdomas, ka nāksies pārāk ilgi gaidīt, līdz atzīsies aplauzienā.

----------


## Epis

kā tad tu plāno to mikreni lodēt, un kur dabūsi tādu plati uz kuras lodēt ??

----------


## Vikings

Lūk, skaisti viss izstāstīts pirmajā postā. Bet nu jau sākas Offtops.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja... ja to enerģiju ko latvietis praktiskais tērē, lai otru pieliktu pie vietas, iztērētu jēdzīgi, tad varētu ziemeļpolā ceriņus audzēt..

Labāk padomāsim, kā kaut vienu labu grāmatu par programmēšanu vai elektroniku iztulkot

----------


## marizo

Jā, šī diskusija vienkārši liek rēkt!   ::  
Par to grāmatu - ir viena pabieza grāmata latviešu valodā par elektroniku "Mikroelektronikas komponentes un pamatshēmas", tulkota no vācu valodas ar interesantu terminoloģiju. Piemēram, tur iet runa par pašvadošiem un pašsprostojošiem MOP tranzistoriem.  ::  Man gan labāk patika tie inducēta kanāla un iebūvēta kanāla MOSFETi.. 


Man tā grāmata pieejama jpg formātā, kkur netā "aizņēmos" (lai piedod autors, un visu cieņu cilvēkam, kas visas lapas nofotogrāfējis)
Nu jā, ja kādam ir iespēja kkur nohostēt, tad varbūt varētu izlikt interesentiem palasīt.

----------


## Epis

es esu par nelielām pamācībām internetā, pats tādu šī gada pavasarī uztaisīju kur attēloti soļi kā uzzīmēt un pēc tam nosimulēt Loģiku iekš Quartus II  progas saucās "Parastās Loģiku shēmu izveide, simulācija bez kodēšanas  ::   ".

pamācība taisīta pēc bilžu principa tā lai vieglāk saprast. ja kādam ir kādi konentāri un ieteikumi tad sakat varbūt kad nākotnē uztaisīšu vēl kādu pamācību, protams, par to lietu kuru es labi zinu.

----------


## GuntisK

> mhm... vot šitais nekādi nevieš cerības. Man ir nelabas aizdomas, ka nāksies pārāk ilgi gaidīt, līdz atzīsies aplauzienā.


 Nu tak iznāks kāda jauna FPGA un atkal sāksies vecais meldiņš.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un kad aplauzienā atzīsies parējie pārsimt programm€ru, kuriem oms,vats un ampērs ir lamuvārdi  :: 

Nu nav Epis LV elktronikas galvenā problēma, bet  gan tie kuri varētu gan lodēt, gan programm€t, bet nekā.

----------


## Vikings

> Nu nav Epis LV elktronikas galvenā problēma


 Vai tad kāds saka, ka Epis ir Latvijas elektroniķu problēma? Tas, kā viņš izmanto savas intelekta vai finansiālās iespējas tā taču ir viņa darīšana. Vai tas kopumā skatoties ir lietderīgi tas jau ir cits jautājums. Un nevar taču no visiem prasīt dziļas elektronikas vai programmēšanas zionāšanas, webprogrammētājiem tāpat tas diez vai profesionāli ir vajadzīgs.

----------


## Velko

> Un kad aplauzienā atzīsies parējie pārsimt programm€ru, kuriem oms,vats un ampērs ir lamuvārdi


 Raimond, no kurienes tu rāvi, ka Epis ir programmētājs? Man (esmu profesionāls koderis) viņa programmēšanas garadarbi izskatās apmēram tādā pašā līmenī, kā lodētais uz maketenēm - kautkas uz ātro samests kopā un ja paveicas, tad darbojas.

Problēma jau ir tā, ka dažiem gribas uzreiz braukt ar superbaiku, pirms tam neiemācoties braukt ar velosipēdu.

----------


## Epis

Velko cik daudz ta tu programmējamās valodas zini, un ar cik programmām māki strādāt ?? 

kas zin varbūt ka mans saraksts jau ir lielāks par tavējo  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Velko cik daudz ta tu programmējamās valodas zini, un ar cik programmām māki strādāt ?? 
> 
> kas zin varbūt ka mans saraksts jau ir lielāks par tavējo


 Ak tu šausmas! Kāda ir atšķirība cik programmās kāds māk kaut ko bakstīt. Ja cilvēks zin vienu programmēšanas valodu tā riktīgi no pamatiem līdz smalkām lietām tad nevajadzētu būt īpašām problēmām iebraukt arī pārējās... Var arī apgrābstīt visas un teikt, ka "zin" visas kaut gan neko nopietnu uztaisīt nevarētu.

----------


## Delfins

> programmējamās valodas


 what? programmējamās?

----------


## Velko

> Velko cik daudz ta tu programmējamās valodas zini, un ar cik programmām māki strādāt ?? 
> 
> kas zin varbūt ka mans saraksts jau ir lielāks par tavējo


 Programmēšanā galvenais ir domāšanas veids un "stila izjūta". Jāprot paredzēt ne tikai katras tavas veiktās darbības rezultāti, bet arī blakusefekti. Labi noformēts kods arī ir nozīmīgs - tādā vieglāk kļūdas atrast. Diemžēl to, kā paredzēt blakusefektus un kā uzrakstīt lasāmu kodu, nevar iemācīties ne skolā, ne internetā - tas nāk ar pieredzi.

Kaut vai tas pats asm gabals krāsnij - pēc 1/2 gada pats tur kaklu nolauzīsi. Arī bez debugera var pamanīt pāris kļūdas, kuras tur nebūtu, ja domātu/kodētu rūpīgāk.

Par programmēšanas valodu skaitu: Hmm... vilkt man ārā krāniņu un mērīties vai nē??? Nu labi drusku   ::  
4 rakstu bez mazākās aizķeršanās. Tad vēl kādas 10 būs, kuras esmu vairāk vai mazāk "apgrābstījis". Daļa aizmirstas, daļa tikai tā starp citu izmēģinātas.

----------


## Epis

jā tas ir daudz. 
vēl viens jautājums Velk:
kas ir sarežgitākais ko esi taisījis, vai tehnoloģijas ko esi izmantojis taisot kautko. (varbūt esi izmantojis kādu īpašu mikrene,vai kādu citu augsto tehnoloģiju) ? apmēram tas ko pats vari uzskatīt kā personīgo sasniegumu  ::  ?

----------


## Raimonds1

no tā, ka runājot par kaut vai line foloweri un to, ko tur un kā vajadsētu atpazīt, man liekas, kas viņš saprot, par ko ir runa.

es piemēram pašlaik  3 valodās mēģinu saprast programēšnas valodu un sintakses pamatus un tagad diezgan precīzi varu pateikt, ko var un ko nevar pasūtīt no kodera programmām, kas un kad tām programmām jādara

----------


## guguce

Un vispār ES par kopējo valodu vajadzētu pieņemt kādu no mākslīgajām valodām (ido, esperanto vai citu), lai neviens nav aizvainots un lai anglieši arī patrennē smadzenes!

----------


## zzz

guguce, beerninj, tev nav neviens uzlicis par pienaakumu masveidaa vilkt araa vecas diskusijas un spamot pa taam savus veertiigos domu graudus. piebremzee. Buus veseliigaak.

----------


## guguce

Kādam jau var noderēt. Vienkārši man rūp valoda. Jo rakstīt ar diviem ee ē vietā īsti pareizi pa latviski nav.

----------


## sharps

> Kādam jau var noderēt. Vienkārši man rūp valoda. Jo rakstīt ar diviem ee ē vietā īsti pareizi pa latviski nav.


 pa latvijski tu vari runaat braaliigajaa krievijaa. bet te runaa latviski.

----------

